

Testing Netflix on Android - abraham
http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/03/testing-netflix-on-android.html

======
hristov
If they have it running on Android there is simply no excuse not to have it
running on Linux.

~~~
bri3d
The media decode pipeline on Android is nearly 100% different from the media
decode pipeline on any other flavor of Linux I can think of. I don't know how
having Netflix running on Android is really relevant to having it running on
vanilla desktop Linux - the effort required is still large and the upside
still simply isn't worth it to them, so they don't do it.

~~~
groovy2shoes
The decode would be largely the same unless it were written completely in ARM
assembly. A quick disassembly of the Android libs suggests that it's largely
C++ (based on calling convention and name mangling). In that case it's the UI
and the rendering that would be quite different.

Coding a UI and some video isn't a zero-time process, but it's practically
trivial (i.e., they could have an intern or two do it).

~~~
bri3d
Releasing a product of _any sort_ is _not trivial_ when you're someone like
Netflix - your product needs to be thoroughly vetted by your partners (who are
interested in content protection), tested, and supported by real people.

~~~
groovy2shoes
I never said releasing the product would be trivial, I just conjecture that
coding it would be. As far as content protection goes, they _already have_ DRM
code that they've _already released_ and their partners have _already vetted_.
Now all they need is a GUI of some sort.

------
DiabloD3
As much as I enjoy what Netflix does, I wish they'd improve the raw speed of
the Android app. Its often faster for me to do queue manipulation through the
Netflix website on Firefox Mobile.

~~~
mirsadm
My guess is that it's sluggish because it uses HTML/Webview for the UI
(according to the article at least). I am yet to find any app that feels like
a native app which uses any of the javascript/HTML5 platforms.

------
paparoger
Incredible 2, runs it pretty smooth. Its good if you have a unlimited plan.
Just FYI, Crackle has a nice stream to it.

------
Irfaan
Perhaps I missed it, but I couldn't find the 14 device smoke-list actually
enumerated.

Is it actually listed anywhere? If so, I'd love a pointer to it. If not,
anyone know (or have a reasonable guess) what devices are on it?

------
mr_woozy
did I miss something? can we stream netflix movies to android devices finally?

~~~
eli
It seems you did. I've been streaming Netflix on my Nexus One for months. It
works surprisingly well even over 3G.

~~~
slug
Since I run it without a problem on a HP touchpad with cyanogenmod 7, and now
9 (android 4.x), I thought it would work just fine on any device...

------
MikeOnFire
Good read. Netflix works well on my ps3, sgs2 and PC.

------
yarone
Shameless plug: those of you who are dealing with testing your Android app to
ensure that it works properly across a variety of Android devices might be
interested in my project DeviceReady: <http://www.deviceready.com>

Submit your app and we'll automatically test it on over 25 Android Devices
(actual hardware, not emulators).

